# on passe page 174



## BrightonNative

Bonsoir, everyone,

In French, do you say _passer _if you want to skip a page? You see, here, _"À l’Opéra on passe page 174" _should I understand, we _skip _page 174 or, quite different we _go to_ page 174??  Thanks for your help!

Context:
au moment précis où Benvenuto chante ce «_Brûle moi,.._» et que la musique de Saint-Saëns touche au divin, il est imprimé dans la partition d’orchestre publiée par Durand: «_À l’Opéra on passe page 174_» (c’est à dire à la fin de l’air)!


----------



## Itisi

I think it means 'we go straight to p 174'.  If I understand rightly, the author is indignant that a sublime aria is being skipped.


----------



## Garoubet

Itisi said:


> we go straight to p 174'


I have the same understanding.


----------



## Philippides

"On passe page 174" signifie on va directement à la page 174. 
Si c'était "on passe la page 174" cela voudrait dire que l'on va de 173 à 175.


----------



## tartopom

I'd probably say " On passe *à* la page 174." = we go to page 174.


----------



## JClaudeK

tartopom said:


> "On passe *à* *la* page 174."



C'est ce que je dirais aussi, normalement.


----------



## BrightonNative

Hello and bonjour Itisi, Garoubet, Philippides, tartopom and JClaude. Thank you for confirming that meaning for me. I totally agree and I thought it too even in my English bonce (!) - that there is an "à" missing.


----------



## JClaudeK

BrightonNative said:


> In French, do you say _passer _if you want to skip a page?


Pour 'to skip a page', on dit 'sauter une page'.


----------



## tartopom

On peut aussi *passer directement à la page X*.  = go straight to page X - see Itisi's post.


----------



## jekoh

BrightonNative said:


> I totally agree and I thought it too even in my English bonce (!) - that there is an "à" missing.


_On passe page 74_ et _on passe à la page 74_ sont corrects tous les deux.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> _On passe page 74_ et _on passe à la page 74_ sont corrects tous les deux.



Peux-tu nous donner des sources (sérieuses) avec "_On passe page X ",_ s'il te plaît ?
Personnellement, je ne trouve  que 6 exemples ( peu convaincants)_. _


----------



## jekoh

Et combien y en a-t-il pour « on passe à la page X » ? Cinq ?

Pourquoi « _passer page 15_ » ne serait pas correct ?


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Et combien pour « on passe à la page X » ? Cinq ?


J'en trouve 28.


----------



## jekoh

Certaines sont des tournures différentes, comme « _on passe à la page d'accès_ »... Il y a très peu d'exemples dans les deux cas, je te renvoie vers le message #1 pour une source que je suppose sérieuse et dont on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi il faudrait la considérer comme fautive. Tout au plus la tournure est moins courante.


----------



## Itisi

Je pense aussi que les deux sont corrects.  Et que je ne me remettrais pas à des nombres de résultats sur Google pour décider de ce qui est correct ou pas. ( La peste soit de Google !)


----------



## JClaudeK

Et si finalement _"À l’Opéra on passe page 174" _signifiait "to skip page 174"? Pour moi, c'est la seule possibilité d'employer "passer" en tant que verbe transitif.
Cf.:


> passer
> *Omettre* quelque chose : Le copiste a passé une ligne par mégarde.





Philippides said:


> Si c'était "on passe la page 174" cela voudrait dire que l'on va de 173 à 175.


Dans les instructions de scène comme les traite BrightonBorn, le style télégraphique (donc sans 'la')  n'aurait rien de surprenant.



BrightonNative said:


> These are stage directions (for an opera) for translation into English.


----------



## BrightonNative

Ooh la la! Do you mean it could mean skip after all, JClaude? Oh dear, I don't know what to put now!


----------



## jekoh

En quoi « passer page 74 » (avec le sens de _aller_) est-il plus transitif que « passer à la page 74 » ?


----------



## Itisi

Don't worry, *BN*, the only way it could mean 'skip p 74' is if it were 'on passe* la* page 74'.  It's most definitely 'skip to/go straight to' p 74'; and that meaning is consistent with the structure of the end of the sentence.  It wouldn't make sense grammatically with it if it were 'skip'* to have 'à la fin de l'air'.  (I hope my explanation is understandable...)

* Corrected (I put 'skip to' by mistake!


----------



## Philippides

Je tiens à protester avec la plus grande véhémence contre JClaudeK qui dans son message en # 16, utilise une citation tronquée de mes propos en#4 pour soutenir sa thèse ! 
Je disais justement : "*On passe page 174*" signifie on va directement à la page 174.
Donc pour moi cette tournure est complètement usuelle.

[MAUVAISE FOI]Il est normal de ne pas trouver d'occurrences sur Google puisque sur le Web on utilise des liens hypertexte et pas des pages numérotées[/MAUVAISE FOI]


----------



## Reynald

Philippides said:


> "*On passe page 174*" signifie on va directement à la page 174.
> Donc pour moi cette tournure est complètement usuelle.


  Même avis.
Il suffit de remplacer _passer_ par un autre verbe pour se convaincre qu'on peut très bien se passer de la préposition et de l'article défini. Lorsqu'on indique un passage dans un texte, par exemple, on dit couramment : _C'est page 174_ ou _La phrase se trouve page 174_, etc.


----------



## JClaudeK

Philippides said:


> Je tiens à protester avec la plus grande véhémence contre JClaudeK qui dans son message en # 16, utilise une citation tronquée de mes propos en#4 pour soutenir sa thèse !


Je n'avais nullement l'intention de tronquer ton message. Pour moi, il y a 2 messages distincts.





jekoh said:


> En quoi « passer page 74 » (avec le sens de _aller_) est-il plus transitif que « passer à la page 74 » ?


 - "passer *à* la page" n'a rien d'un emploi transitif du verbe !

emploi transitif (direct) de _passer_:
passer (la) page 74: "(la) page 74" = COD - Question: Qu'est-ce qu'on passe ? Réponse: (La) page 74.

emploi *intransitif*:
passer à la page 74: "à la page 74" = *CC de lieu *- Question: *Où* faut-il passer ? Réponse: A la page 74.

Exemple de verbe  transitif (indirect):
Il parle à sa mère = *COI. - *Question: *A qui* parle-t-il ?




Reynald said:


> Il suffit de remplacer passer par un autre verbe pour se convaincre qu'on peut très bien se passer de la préposition et de l'article défini. [....]
> on dit couramment : _C'est page 174_ ou _La phrase se trouve page 174_


Certes, "_C'est page 174"_ ou _"La phrase se trouve page 174" _est courant, mais
pour moi, "On passe page 174" reste (pour le moins) ambigu.


----------



## jekoh

JClaudeK said:


> - "passer *à* la page" n'a rien d'un emploi transitif du verbe !


Oui, c'est ce que je dis.

Je disais que le simple fait de retirer « à la » ne rend pas l'emploi du verbe transitif pour autant.



JClaudeK said:


> emploi transitif (direct) de _passer_:
> passer (la) page 74: "(la) page 74" = COD - Question: Qu'est-ce qu'on passe ? Réponse: (La) page 74.
> 
> emploi *intransitif*:
> passer à la page 74: "à la page 74" = *CC de lieu *- Question: *Où* faut-il passer ? Réponse: A la page 74.


emploi *intransitif*:
passer page 74: "page 74" = *CC de lieu *- Question: *Où* faut-il passer ? Réponse: Page 74.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Je disais que le simple fait de retirer « à la » ne rend pas l'emploi du verbe transitif pour autant.


Tu joues sur les mots, là ! Ce n'est pas ce que tu as dit.
Tout dépend de l'acception du verbe. 
La définition de Larousse se trouve dans "passer", v.tr.".
_passer
*Omettre* quelque chose : Le copiste a passé une ligne par mégarde.
_


----------



## Philippides

Dans ce document on trouve aussi bien "Passez à la page XX" "Passez en page XX" "Passez page XX"

D'autres exemple glanés sur le web où l'expression "Passez page XX" pour dire "Allez à la page XX" est employée : 
Si vous répondez A, passez page 12 du présent livret. Si vous répondez B, passez page 11 du présent livret
 Passez page suivante. 
Votre chaudière est vide, passez page 10 à la rubrique “Remplissage de la chaudière 
Vous aimez le roman noir ? Vous allez être servis. Voici quelques-uns de mes préférés. Tremblez, dormeurs, ou passez page précédente.
Tu passes page 6


----------



## jekoh

Certes, ma phrase exacte (qui est toujours sans réponse) est : _En quoi « passer page 74 » (avec le sens de aller) est-il plus transitif que « passer à la page 74 » ? _Évidemment mon idée était de dire que le premier n'est pas plus transitif que le deuxième, qu'ils ne le sont ni l'un ni l'autre.

Ton raisonnement au message #16 semble consister à partir du principe que « _passer page 74_ » *est* transitif, et à en déduire le sens du verbe utilisé par l'auteur parmi ceux disponibles dans "passer, v.tr." (le sens d'_omettre_ étant alors « _la seule possibilité_ »).

C'est cette prémisse qui me paraît fausse (et que je te demandais de justifier), car comme tu le dis maintenant, tout dépend de l'acception du verbe.


----------



## Itisi

En tout cas, on ne dirait pas 'passer page x' si ça voulait dire 'omettre' ; on dirait 'passr *la* page'.  Donc, je ne vois pas pourquoi continuer à débattre de l'aspect transitif ou intransitif de ce verbe !  Et on n'aurait pas 'à la fin de l'air' à la fin de la phrase.  (Je répète en français ce que j'avais déjà dit en anglais à #19.)


----------



## JClaudeK

BrightonNative said:


> Do you mean it could mean skip after all, JClaude? Oh dear, I don't know what to put now!


Pour moi, les deux interprétations sont possibles (hors de ce contexte précis). Je n'ai rien affirmé, j'avais simplement soulevé la question _("Et si finalement....")_ !

Mais, effectivement cet ↓ argument


Itisi said:


> on n'aurait pas '*à* la fin de l'air' à la fin de la phrase.


est valable, je suis d'accord avec Itisi sur ce point - ce matin, je n'ai pas eu le temps d'en parler (trop occupé, entre autres, à répondre à jekoh  ).


----------



## BrightonNative

Hello, everyone, and thank you for contributing to this debate, Itisi, jekoh, Philippides, Reynald and JClaude, about the true meaning and proper construction of the phrase. Thank you for reassuring me, Itisi, about the meaning that it does mean "go straight to page 174."


----------

